

Show HN: Folyo finds vetted freelance designers who want to work on your startup - sgdesign
http://folyo.me

======
sgdesign
Folyo is a private job board for freelance design projects that I launched two
months ago. You submit a project, and it's sent by email to the 300 or so
designers on the site. What makes Folyo special is that every designer has
been approved individually, ensuring you only get high quality leads.

If you value design and would like to get around 10 leads of good designers
who are available and want to work with you, please check it out and let me
know what you think!

